
Open source Evernote replacement based on Electron - randomor
https://github.com/Laverna/laverna
======
randomor
Since the Evernote announcement, I've been trying to find an open source
alternative. This one is the closest I could find. Notable features:

\- Markdown \- Image in Markdown \- Notebooks and tags and searching \-
Encryption \- Dropbox sync \- Open source and built on Github Electron

Missing features: \- Mobile support (android coming, iOS client missing?) \-
Better searching \- Importing Evernote notes \- OCR?

Would be interested in what's coming up. What replacements have you been
using?

~~~
the_common_man
What was the evernote announcement? Was there a breach?

~~~
niftich
I think the reference is to the pricing changes announced at the end of June
2016 [1]

[1] [https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2016/06/28/changes-to-
evernot...](https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2016/06/28/changes-to-evernotes-
pricing-plans/)

------
jkmcf
Right now I'm tracking LightPaper[0] and Typora[1]. Both support Markdown and
saving as text, i.e. normal .md files. Quiver, which I'm using daily, stores
files with a custom format.

I'm very excited about Typora, but for me to use regularly it needs a file
navigator similar to LightPaper's.

[0] [http://lightpaper.42squares.in/](http://lightpaper.42squares.in/)

[1] [https://www.typora.io](https://www.typora.io) and
[https://github.com/typora/typora-issues](https://github.com/typora/typora-
issues)

------
diaz
I never used Evernote, but I read people talking about the changes and I
started using Turtl - [https://turtl.it/](https://turtl.it/). GPL3 and you can
run your own server it seems.

------
emdd
This still seems to have a water to go, but it looks quite promising. Thanks.

